# Do You Whiten Your Teeth?



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2012)

if so, what do you use?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2012)

drjeff said:


>



potential client list here for you doc!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2012)

2 words for you - white strips! They're seriously what I use for about 98% of my patients bleaching requests, and the only difference between the "professional" white strips that I sell in my office vs. the white strips you can by at your local pharmacy is what is in the pharmacy now was what I sold in my office before Crest came out with their latest version (what I sell now), and when Crest comes out with their next version, then what I sell now will be available in the pharma cy. Plus, there hasn't been any mega changes in the chemistry of their bleach in many years, just some minor changes to the buffering agents to further reduce the chances of post bleaching temperature sensitivity


----------



## ski stef (Apr 28, 2012)

I've used Opalescense given to me by my dentist 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4jpjgl


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2012)

yes, I have custom trays from my dentist and then I use nitewhite ACP 22% --> http://www.amazon.com/NiteWhite-ACP-Bleaching-22-Pack/dp/B004M5LBNE

it's totally worth it as i can just buy refills. I had the trays made probably five years ago now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2012)

Cue the jokes

My brother's 6'7" friend dropped me on my face from his shoulder height when I was 9 years old and most of my top 6 front teeth were completely smashed out.

I had them capped, but the dentist I went to as a kid used Resin caps that started to fail after 15 years.  I had them replaced with porcelain about 10 years ago.  It cost me a ton of money, but they've been perfect every since.  I don't bother whitening the rest of my teeth as the 6 top front ones are really all you see.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Cue the jokes
> 
> My brother's 6'7" friend dropped me on my face from his shoulder height when I was 9 years old and most of my top 6 front teeth were completely smashed out.
> 
> I had them capped, but the dentist I went to as a kid used Resin caps that started to fail after 15 years.  I had them replaced with porcelain about 10 years ago.  It cost me a ton of money, but they've been perfect every since.  I don't bother whitening the rest of my teeth as the 6 top front ones are really all you see.




So are you saying you bleach your other end snce your teeth are all set?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2012)

wanna look?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> 2 words for you - white strips!



giving crest strips a try.. not cheap, we;ll see if they work.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> giving crest strips a try.. not cheap, we;ll see if they work.



Trust me when I say that I've never once read any conclusive, double blind research studies, that show that any of the "cheap" methods will do anything more than at best just remove some superficial food stains, until you then go have another cup of coffee/glass of red wine, etc


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 17, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> giving crest strips a try.. not cheap, we;ll see if they work.



Debated this one for four years huh?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 17, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Debated this one for four years huh?


shopping around for deals


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Debated this one for four years huh?



actually, yes.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 17, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> actually, yes.



Hope you made the right choice.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Hope you made the right choice.



we'll see in 19 days


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2016)

Nick said:


> yes, I have custom trays from my dentist and then I use nitewhite ACP 22% --> http://www.amazon.com/NiteWhite-ACP-Bleaching-22-Pack/dp/B004M5LBNE
> 
> it's totally worth it as i can just buy refills. I had the trays made probably five years ago now.



dayum, that tray thing really does whiten Nick!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> we'll see in 19 days



Been more than 19 days, where are the before and after pics?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2016)

o3jeff said:


> Been more than 19 days, where are the before and after pics?



i have 2 more days (i missed a couple over the past 3 day).  

no before shot, maybe an after shot if i feel like it.

are my teeth whiter. yeah but not like Nicks and not as much as i'd have hoped.  I was reading last night trying to figure out when i could do another round of whitening.  some say only 1 every 12 months, others every 6.

i drink 3-5 cups black coffee every day so i'm fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i have 2 more days (i missed a couple over the past 3 day).
> 
> no before shot, maybe an after shot if i feel like it.
> 
> ...


You must shake like Michael J Fox.


----------

